# the loss of a amazing dog APBT



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

yesterday my American Pit Bull Terrier ,Rudy went in for surgery to remove his spleen which had cancer in it , 
We went in and found a massive tumor, along with quite a few little tumors, the cancer had spread and we could no longer save him , we euthinized him while he was under. 
Up to the day he died Rudy was a amazing dog, he LOVED life , loved every person and dog he ever met, 
HE excelled in every sport i ever did with him , and was my go to dog when working with aggressive dogs, he helped me rehab sooo many dogs in his life, he always knew the right thing to do . 
He will be missed greatly, he was a true ambasador to his breed and has touched many people in his life, i have received emails from people who didnt even know me but had heard about what a amazing dog Rudy was.
He has left a BIG HOLE in this world and in my heart, a dog like this is really once in a lifetime ..

I love you Rudy and always will , you changed so many peoples mind about pit bulls, and had fun doing it , deffinalty lived life to its fullest 

Friend of mine made me a video of him, to remember him by 

the romping around with the duck was his favorite move, and video was taken 2 days prior to surgery 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IteRmYKXXnw

if in the states you can try this facebook link 
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=572587773940


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tammy I am sorry for your loss. It's amazing considering the brief time these dogs are in our lives and the impact they can make in that short period of time. RIP Rudy.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss. There are few that "get it" when it comes to losing a special dog. Remember while bearing and getting through the grief, all the joy you got from him! 


Never replaceable, I am sure; hopefully you will be granted another great, but different, dog before your end of days.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

So sorry Tammy. What a beautiful dog


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Your story sounds exactly like mine with my last APBT I put down just over a year ago. Definitely once in a lifetime friend. I'm so sorry.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Tammy, I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. You made the best decision, however I know losing a dog to cancer is never easy especially unexpectedly.

Regardless, thank you for sharing a bit about your time you had with him, and the video, with us. For that matter, thanks for taking the time and effort to do so much with him and give him what sure seemed like a full and happy life. I will probably go to my grave thinking a good Bulldog or Pit Bull Terrier is a special dog and that if you really put the work into them they are a high-reward type of dog. Thank you for doing so much to be an ambassador for the breed and breed owners, and my sincerest sympathy to you.

-Cheers


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

They tear our hearts out yet we keep doing it. They are worth it!
RIP Rudy!


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. He sounded like a great dog.

Laura


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Tammy. The pain of that kind of loss is awful. 

You did right, of course. You were there for the dog, doing what needed to be done for his sake.





eta
I can't access the video.
_
"This video contains content from WMG and UMG, one or more of whom have blocked it in your country on copyright grounds. Sorry about that."_


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear you lost your beloved Rudy. What a beautiful dog. I have APBTs so I think I know what you are talking about re: love of people and life. The bad thing about having one of those once in a life time type dogs is the terrible loss we feel when they go. I still miss my old JRT, close to 20 years later. But eventually another great dog came in my life in a way that suggested the Universe was plotting it (I was totally out of dog sports and wasn't planning on getting another dog). Thank you for giving him such a great life and so many opportunities to shine and to educate others. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

*hugs* I think you absolutely did the right thing and like I said on Facebook, you have the peace knowing there wasn't anything more than you could do. He was a very handsome boy (that left ear is awesome). He was obviously loved and looks like he quite the personality. 

Incidentally, I wonder if we could have a special memorial folder for dogs who have passed? That might be kind of nice so the posts stay near the top longer.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss, Tammy. He sounded like a great dog.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Did they try to confiscate your dog ever? I heard there are some really bad anti-pit bull laws in Ontario.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. As trainers sometimes we forget the bond that can be forged. 

DFrost


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry for your loss he sounds like a great dog.After having many pits they certainly get to your heart and its not hard to see why people love them


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>>Did they try to confiscate your dog ever? I heard there are some really bad anti-pit bull laws in Ontario.


no they didnt, i would say all animal control and alot of the police officers here took my classes and had met my dogs, and really liked them , BUT i fought like hell when the breed ban went in ontario . Shed many tears over it , Rudy was always there to show them they were wrong!


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Rudy sounded like a great boy. He was lucky to have you in his life as you were to have him in yours.
So very sorry.


----------



## Sarah Koth (Mar 1, 2008)

Tammy,

Our most sincere condolences for your loss. As our own pit bull boy approaches 12 we can only imagine how sad a goodbye this was for you.

Hugs,

Sarah & Jason


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Sorry Tammy. Just lost my 14 yr old jrt a couple of months back and the pain on this one is just not going away. Life with dogs you love with your heart huh ?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Hang in there Tammy, RIP Rudy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> .... Incidentally, I wonder if we could have a special memorial folder for dogs who have passed? That might be kind of nice so the posts stay near the top longer.


That's a good idea. Will check that out.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Just want to say Tammy, that you were/are blessed to have been chosen by Rudy to love and "master" him. And he was sure he chose the right "master," when he came into this world. I too have an APBT who is also my "ace in the hole." They are awesome dogs. Very loyal, very loving. It hurts deeply when they go, but they have done their jobs and made their marks in our world when they leave. Engraved forever in our hearts and memories. God bless you during your period of grief.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> They tear our hearts out yet we keep doing it. They are worth it!
> RIP Rudy!


what bob said. and we keep doing it why?? because the boogers are irresistible! i swore after Brix disappeared i'd never get another. then Edge, and Zeus and Sadie...but now i'm on Gracie Mae and Ikon. 

sorry for your loss, tammy. it sucks. i know


----------



## Adam Georgitso (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss Tammy


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Tammy. I just lost an awesome girl (my avatar pic) a few weeks back to the same thing. Someone gave me this quote which I thought was pretty fitting. 

"I have sometimes thought of the final cause of dogs having such short lives and I am quite satisfied it is in compassion to the human race; for if we suffer so much in losing a dog after an acquaintance of ten or twelve years, what would it be if they were to live double that time?"

Sir Walter Scott


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss Tammy.

It's always so hard to lose a dog but to be dog free wouldn't be the solution for me even though I know their stay with us can realistically only be around 12-14 years or even shorter when illness prevails.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

My condolences. Sounds like Rudy was a hell of a dog.


----------



## Angelo Berios (Aug 15, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss Tammy. Been there, dealt with cancer, surgeries and swollen legs. I wish we euthanized earlier. He is peaceful now. And, it sounds like he had a great life...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Michele Moore said:


> Sorry for your loss Tammy. I just lost an awesome girl (my avatar pic) a few weeks back to the same thing. Someone gave me this quote which I thought was pretty fitting.
> 
> "I have sometimes thought of the final cause of dogs having such short lives and I am quite satisfied it is in compassion to the human race; for if we suffer so much in losing a dog after an acquaintance of ten or twelve years, what would it be if they were to live double that time?"
> 
> Sir Walter Scott


Michele, I really really like that quote. I may have to borrow it. Thanks and my condolences on the loss of your own dog.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm really sorry for your loss. I wish I had better words.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss. He's going somewhere special.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

What a great dog! I'm sorry he's gone... I know he'll be loved and missed and thought of fondly forever.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

sorry to hear... some dogs are just in our hearts..


----------

